# Impossible de lire le fichier ".pps" !!!



## Super Nono (25 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour à tous !
J'ai des amis qui m'envoient des diaporamas avec leur P.C (pas des Mac)...Je possède pourtant PowerPoint, mais lorsque je veux ouvrir le fichier joint (.pps), Adobe s'ouvre alors en me disant qu'il ne peut pas ouvrir ce fichier !!!
Quelle est la solution ?
Y'a t'il une manip. à faire pour pouvoir lire ces fichiers via,un P.C ???

Merci d'avance !


----------



## minime (25 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour, en glissant la pièce-jointe sur le Bureau depuis l'application de courrier, et en utilisant la fonction Lire les Informations (raccourci pomme+i, puis onglet Ouvrir avec...) après avoir sélectionné le fichier, il est possible de changer l'application chargée d'ouvrir les fichiers .pps.


----------



## Super Nono (25 Novembre 2003)

Merci beaucoup ! 

J'vais essayer tout de suite !

@+ !


----------



## dfromparis (25 Novembre 2003)

ou transforme l'extension .pps en .ppt à la mano et tout va bien après.
c'est tout.


----------



## CharlesX (25 Novembre 2003)

Choisis "toujours ouvrir avec" dans les informations.
Comme cela apres, tu ne seras plus embeté.

Chez moi c'est ok sauf les icones des nom.pps qui restent blanches.


----------



## dfromparis (26 Novembre 2003)

Bis: l'extension powerpoint sous mac c'est .ppt et non .pps 
Après la transformation du fichier, l'icone powerpoint apparait sur le doc ument qui s'ouvrira automatiquement avec la bonne appli.

(oubliez vos histoires "d'ouvrir avec" dans ce cas précis)


----------



## JediMac (26 Novembre 2003)

dfromparis a dit:
			
		

> Bis: l'extension powerpoint sous mac c'est .ppt et non .pps
> Après la transformation du fichier, l'icone powerpoint apparait sur le doc ument qui s'ouvrira automatiquement avec la bonne appli.
> 
> (oubliez vos histoires "d'ouvrir avec" dans ce cas précis)


L'extension powerpoint sur Mac comme sur pc, est .ppt quand il s'agit d'un fichier enregistré au format standard powerpoint et .pps quand il s'agit d'une présentation powerpoint, c'est à dire d'un fichier qui lancera tout seul le diaporama lors de son ouverture.
Donc la solution "ouvrir avec" est la bonne et dans les 2 cas il faut choisir powerpoint.


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Novembre 2003)

Sinon, dans le corps du mail, tu fais un clic droit sur le fichier .pps et tu as aussi la liste "ouvrir avec", ça t'évite d'avoir à l'enregistrer.


----------

